# Problem installing wordpress



## user1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, I've been working on a personal web server running freeBSD and so far I have been able to get by my problems by searching through google.

I just ran into an error that I can't find many leads on.

I was hoping some one could guide me around this error.


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/wordpress/
# make install clean
===>  Installing for wordpress-3.4.2,1
===>   wordpress-3.4.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   wordpress-3.4.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/curl.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/curl.so in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
===>   php5-curl-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-curl-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php5-curl-5.4.7 depends on shared library: curl.6 - not found
===>    Verifying install for curl.6 in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
===>  curl-7.24.0_1 only supports LDAPS with LDAP.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
```

I tried to install curl after this error and got: 


```
# cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl/
# make install clean
===>  curl-7.24.0_1 only supports LDAPS with LDAP.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
```

update: I am reading through this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/ldap.html

update2: Bypassed this error by using ftp to install wordpress (copy directory onto server then copy it to /usr/local/www/wordpress now have wordpress up and running)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2012)

```
# cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl
# make config
```

You have LDAP off, but LDAPS on.  The message says you can't have the second without the first.  But neither are enabled by default.  If you really need LDAPS, turn them both on.  Otherwise, turn them both off.  To reset all options to defaults:
`# make rmconfig`


----------

